

My 10k html5 canvas game - last man standing - PlanetFunk
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/165110/lastmanstanding/index.html

======
PlanetFunk
This is my first game inspired by the <http://10k.aneventapart.com/> contest.

I submitted an earlier version to them an hour or so before contest close, but
this version is a little tighter.

------
ufomuffin
Very inspiring, I loved the logic that makes the zombies follow you.

